# remeron (mirtazapine) and endep experiences



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been on remeron (up to 45mg) and endep (up to 25mg) for around 3 months now and have recently stopped taking both. When I started just on a lower dose of remeron without endep, I was doing alright, no noticeable differences. But when I added endep about 4-6 weeks later I started having urinary hesistancy. Also, I was unable to go out at night due to stomach problems like constipation that I never used to have at night. I stopped the endep and tried going up from a lower dose but still had problems. I also went to 45mg remeron at the same time. I was better dealing with ibs on these drugs. However, I decided to stop them due to the problems described above to see these side effects would vanish however, they still haven't (its been about 2 weeks) and it seems like i've taken a step backwards in the whole scheme of things from before having ibs that would only affect me during the day to now affecting me at night and im still having urinary hesistancy which im not sure is related to the drugs or something else but it seems like a coincidence that it started happening when taking these drugs. I'm so confused and I really don't know what to do. Any suggestions?


----------

